# A bit of comfort and convenience for $40.00



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Our guest shower at the other end of the house tends to get chilly with the skylight over the front.
$40 for the heat lamp fixture and 12' of romex solved the problem...it even warms towels on the rack.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

We have one of those. It sure does make it toasty in there!


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Plus if you stand close enough and long enough you can get a suntan


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

We have one in the main bath, on a timer switch. Pretty nice.


----------



## waterbuffulo (Jul 18, 2009)

A house down the road, burnt down because of their heat lamp.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

...and space heaters, fireplaces, wood stoves, furnaces, coffee pots, clothes dryer vents...shet happens I guess, LOL.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

I have 2 of them in our basement bathroom, one outside the shower door and the other right above the toilet.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Interesting. I have a bathroom without a heater vent on an outside wall. If the door gets closed in the winter it's pretty f'n cold. Lol 

Recently bought this house and that bathroom is under construction at the moment and I've been wondering what to do reasonably cheap to fix the heat no heat issue.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Interesting. I have a bathroom without a heater vent on an outside wall. If the door gets closed in the winter it's pretty f'n cold. Lol
> Recently bought this house and that bathroom is under construction at the moment and I've been wondering what to do reasonably cheap to fix the heat no heat issue.


You can get single or double bulbed, with or without fan, vented or not.
250 watts or 500 watts.
Timers are a good idea if kids or someone forgets to turn it off.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

jimp said:


> You can get single or double bulbed, with or without fan, vented or not.
> 250 watts or 500 watts.
> Timers are a good idea if kids or someone forgets to turn it off.


Thanks for the info, I'll be doing some research.


----------



## topgun47 (Jan 17, 2014)

Got to make sure the wife doesn't see this thread. She's always cold, even in the summer months.

I can just see it all now, my ceiling would look like a honeycomb with heat lamps on 8 inch centers in every room................


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks like a peeping tom camera... lol


----------

